
Weekend Project: Get Your Open Source Media Center Groove On - normchow
http://ostatic.com/176987-blog/weekend-project-get-your-open-source-media-center-groove-on
======
callahad
I'm currently using Coherence (<https://coherence.beebits.net/>) as a media
source for my Xbox 360. It works quite well as a home media solution.

